# What Was Your First ROM?



## science (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I made this thread over two years ago, and now it is buried in the Archive forum right here. I figured I would ask it again, since there are lots of new members since I last asked, and it was an interesting topic.



			
				seja_8 said:
			
		

> How did you hear about ROMs? What was your reaction when you found out you could play games console games on the PC?
> 
> For me I was over at my friends house when I was 8 and he had a bunch of Pokemon GB games and some Kirby ones too, and I was like, no way, where did you get those? He said his uncle put them on for him so I went home and and searched the internet for 'playing game boy games on a computer' and I got Pokemon Red (or Blue. It might have even been Green) and was soo psyched that I told everyone at school about it the next day.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2008)

My cousin put a pack of SNES & NES ROMs on my old computer.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 3, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 3, 2008)

my bro
i dont know how or where he found out
but yeah. im pretty sure he's the one that got me into gaming (which is odd because he's not into gaming as much as me. well except for pokemon. he was/is so insanely obsessed with it)

i remember playing hamtaro
and i played like everyday cuz it was so fun to me back then
and then one day, he deletes it or something
and i cry about my long lost deleted game lol


----------



## m3rox (Nov 3, 2008)

A friend gave me a copy of ZSNES and Super Mario World when I was younger.  I played it on an old 286.  It ran at roughly 40 fps.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 3, 2008)

My mom is a nurse at a local county jail, and is friends with lots of deputies etc. One of the deputies gave her a MAME disc with tons of games on it a few years ago. My mom still loves to play Ladybug.


----------



## science (Nov 3, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> My mom is a nurse at a local county jail, and is friends with lots of deputies etc. One of the deputies gave her a MAME disc with tons of games on it a few years ago. My mom still loves to play Ladybug.



Wow thats awesome hahaha


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

I've never been very into PC emulation. Especially after Pirate Syndrome, I can't  really play a game for too long.
I would think my first rom would be something for the GBA, VirtualBoyAdvance. 
Didn't have access to a computer capable of emulating anything until 2006. 2006 was also the year I learned how to spell and punctuate. School is useless, put kids on a sophisticated MMO for a few months.

Yeah, I'm not interesting.


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

My dad got me a CD with a whole bunch of GBC games for my bday when I was a kid.
I played Mario Tennis everyday after that.

Then my files disappeared. :|


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 3, 2008)

Link to the Past.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

It was back iin 5th grade when I found out about ROMS. I was a good little boy, doing my homework, active most of my time playing sports. Then the internet happened. I was amazed with it and addicted at a young age. A few months later, I had a friend on the Internet (though I forgot what his AIM was). He told me I could play GBA games on my PC and I was like "Nu Wai!" and so he sent me the emulator and Mega Man Battle Network 3 game and I was on my way. That's also when I learned about a pirating program that some people use today though I won't name it. lol


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Super Smash Bros!


----------



## knocturnal (Nov 3, 2008)

Mega Man 3. A friend and myself where online looking for abandonware pc games and I ran across an emulator and a bunch of roms. I downloaded it and loaded it up and proceeded to freak the f*ck out. It was back in the infancy of emulation back when we waited on xor tables for cps games and looked forward to nes games being dumped. back when emux and mamedk till ruled the emu community. I miss those days.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Blue for the Gameboy.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

The first one that I can actually remember was Megaman Battle Network 2. My save file on my cartridge got deleted somehow and didn't want to restart it.


----------



## Gokuroro (Nov 3, 2008)

It was Phantasy Star 2, 3 and 4 (yeah, at the same time), played in Genecyst (anyone remember this Genesis emulator that used to run on DOS?) playing on a 586, 133MHz (or a 486, 33MHz... can't remember now), back in 1998.
Too detailed? ^^


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 3, 2008)

Probobly something Pokemon

cant even remeber how I found Vboy


----------



## Zombiej (Nov 3, 2008)

I was buying pokemon blue from a local gamestore. The manager told me that if I wanted to protect my investment (first game I ever bought, saved my allowance for a month), I should download the rom and keep the original in the box. My mom thought the guy was crazy, but when we got home I used my impressive AOL dial-up to search for pokemon blue rom.


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 3, 2008)

INTERNETS said:
			
		

> Link to the Past.


My first rom was Link's Awakening. I was on some cruddy-online game site, and they had a online java gbc emulator with several games, and I was a zelda fan at that time (majora's mask had just came out) so I played it first. I learned about them earlier, way earlier, but I could never get any of them to work so I just thought that they were bogus, or that you needed special knowledge to use them.


----------



## omegableach (Nov 3, 2008)

Naruto Ninja Council 3, just to try out my m3dss to see if it did what it did


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 3, 2008)

Super Mario Land. When a friend setup the emulator with the rom I couldn't believe a GB game running on my PC for FREE


----------



## Friendo (Nov 3, 2008)

Advance Wars: Dual Strike.
I didn't get into ROMs, hacks, etc. untill I found out about M3.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 3, 2008)

pokemon blue. shortly after the computer died... everyone blamed pokemon


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 3, 2008)

pokemon red or a link to the past


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 3, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> pokemon blue. shortly after the computer died... everyone blamed pokemon


My friend's computer died too, we thought it was the emulator.


----------



## Banger (Nov 3, 2008)

I would have to say all the SNES games.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 3, 2008)

my mate got vba and told me hes playing game boy games on his pc im like wow cool! then he put files on a disk with a couple other games which didnt work since they were shortcuts but vba worked and i got bored in a few minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. oh yeah the rom was probably pokemon since thats all i can remember


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't really know.
I remember the following things:
2 CD's with NeoGeo and NeoRagex.
1 CD with all snes roms + emulator
N64 emulator with Zelda OoT, and I was like "ZoMG!" but my gfxcard couldn't handle it.
And some friend who told me about Pokémon Gold and Silver, and after some searching on the internets, I found an emulator and the rom.

But I don't know which came first...


----------



## skawo96 (Nov 3, 2008)

Super Mario 64


----------



## Adrian DX (Nov 3, 2008)

My brother had a NES emulator a long, long time ago with a bunch of NES roms. Played these alot before even realizing it was NES. (so yes, it must have been a loong time ago =) )


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

Probably pokemon yellow.


----------



## Joey R. (Nov 3, 2008)

IIRC, Pokémon Red. It was so long ago, I can barely remember. But I'm almost sure it was Pokémon Red... a friend of mine gave me a diskette (you remember those? I feel old...) with both Pokémon Red and Pokémon Pikachu, Japan's Yellow Edition. As it was in Japanese, I skipped Yellow and went for Red. After I had discovered what emulation was, SNES and the rest of the GBC library followed


----------



## Parsaw (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh man, my first rom? Pretty sure it was a translated pokemon green, like back when pokemon was new in the US.

I think my second was Dragonball Z: Hyper Dimension.

Brings back memories :') (tears of joy and happiness!)


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2008)

Uh, I think Pokemon Green, which wasn't translated btw.
I completed the game in Japanese


----------



## omatic (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Red. I put it on a floppy disk and paraded around middle school playing Pokemon wherever a computer sat idly.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 3, 2008)

My first EVER encounter with the concept of ROMs and emulators was around 5th grade, 11 years ago. In our country original consoles were a rarity and 99% were NES bootleg spinoffs. I was the only lucky guy with a Gameboy.

Around that time a friend got a SNES from Holland and I became mad over Super Mario World. It was the most awesome game I had played to that date, and as I pouted about whenever I could borrow her SNES and play it, I randomly heard a friend of mine one day talk about playing Mario on his computer. When he mentioned "Iggy's Castle" it became clear what it was. Alas my 486 was too weak to emulate SNES, so I was stuck with carrying the ROM and SNES9X DOS emu with me wherever I went. I only got to play it ONCE on someone else's comp, image was unscaled therefor terribly small. Controls felt awkward yet familiar. It was such an odd feel to be able to play wherever I went a game I once thought playable only on a video console...

The first time I actually got to PLAY a ROM was at the school IT lab 9 years ago, it was POKÉMON BLUE VERSION and it was played on an emulator which I forget, but I remember it was one with mandatory sound support, fixed keys, and a bug where at the start of a battle one of the main trainer's pixel rows would slide across from the OTHER side. I eventually managed to play it on someone else's comp since mine was the same as 2 years ago, and had no sound card. I eventually downloaded RED version aswell and found savegames to be compatible as long as the save wasn't made inside a building(it would then be glitch city). It was also around that time that I discovered Visualboy Advance, which I continued to play them on at that person.

The first time I actually got to PLAY A ROM ON MY OWN COMPUTER was, again Pokémon Red and Blue, 8 years ago. I found a lightweight emulator called "Rew" which also supported savestates and TRIED to emulate GB Link to a point, though always failed at some point. It also supported savestates, which I had first heard about on SNES9X.

My real emulation age began 6 years ago, when I FINALLY got a decent computer, and used VBA for GB and GBA games and SNES9X for SNES games and, 4 years ago, PSX, debuting with Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

First NDS Rom: Pokemon Diamond
First PSP ISO: WipeOut Pulse (I got this first, so this is considered my first Rom/ISO)


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh wow thats along time ago. My and I used to have tons of emulators on our computer when we were younger so to tell you the truth I don't know what my first ROM was. We had so damn many of them.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Gold


----------



## B4N5H33 (Nov 3, 2008)

super mario on GB/C....no! it was International Karate as a disk image for the holy C=64


----------



## Jax (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokémon Yellow translated to Portuguese played on the old NO$GBA.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 3, 2008)

Some japanese medabots game on VBA.



			
				Parsaw said:
			
		

> I think my second was Dragonball Z: Hyper Dimension.
> 
> Brings back memories :') (tears of joy and happiness!)



:')
That game rocked so hard.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 3, 2008)

I only just got into the scene several months ago so naturally, my first ROM was an NDS one. When I bought my SCDS1, the seller preloaded about ROMs onto the MicroSD for me so I don't really have a "first" ROM. The first ROM I did download on my own however was YGO:WC08 though.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 3, 2008)

I find it quite sad that EVERY single person who has replied has talked about emulators.

Not even one person who's first contact with "rh0mz!!" was with a copybox and real hardware?

Mine was either a Super Magic Drive on the MD or a Wildcard on the SNES.  First actual rom? - who can remember - whatever was new at the time no doubt.  ;p


----------



## fatfrank (Nov 3, 2008)

oh man you just brought me back, it wa over 10 years ago, i wanted harvest moon for th snes so bad but we were short on money, a friend of mine had heard about roms, i looked around and finally found it, i was so happy!  Now i suffer from the pirate syndrome and my life is shit! cause i don't enjoy games anymore (except the PW series)


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 3, 2008)

METROID 2 and i used to play it on an GB emulator for MS-DOS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was lot of fun


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 3, 2008)

Sonic & Knuckles!

That was in 1997 I think.. I went to a friend's house and he was playing it on his computer, I thought "ZOMG WTF!? HOW YOU DO THAT!?", then he told me that he had that program that could run the game and I got the ROM and emulator (Genecyst).. and that's how I was introduced to the magic world of emulation


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Yellow


----------



## MistahJelly (Nov 3, 2008)

GBA - GTA Advance

NDS - Pokemon Dash (I know, it's shameful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 3, 2008)

Solomon's... something for the GameBoy. I got it from my cousin.


----------



## Blackiris (Nov 3, 2008)

MOTO RACER for the TurboGrafx-16.

I miss it. :


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country was my first rom. It was about 2003 and I was forced to sell my SNES and GBA (and all my games) to support my mother. I had also just bought the GBA version of DKC and remember being ultra-pissed at how bad the port was. So I was all pissed about having to sell my games and systems.

I had read a while back that it was possible to get console games on PC (in an issue of Electronic Gaming Monthly no less). So I looked and looked and slowly learned about emulators and roms in a very short time. I didn't have a clue how to do it at first, and I unwittingly downloaded SNES9X somehow. For a few days, I didn't realize that I needed a rom file to act as a game. And I finally found one. I actually ran around the house screaming I GOT DONKEY KONG COUNTRY ON MY PC......yeah, I was that immature at 14. So after that, I was able to do SNES on my PC.

And then I graduated to Genesis, GBA (although those never ran very well on my PC), and to my delight, N64! I've come a long way with it and have in turn, far enhanced my knowledge of computers. I guess I was never bad at computers. I was an expert at using DOS prompts as a 4-year-old. But kudos and high thanks to the developers of emulators and all programmers, for whom I would never have been able to do this without!


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 3, 2008)

Commodor 64, Giana Sisters then Elevator Action, but I didnt actually noticed I was already emulating because I had that disk from a PC Gamer Magazine.
First downloaded was USA. SMB2, when I went to classic gaming at 1996.

Offtopic:


			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i remember playing hamtaro
> and i played like everyday cuz it was so fun to me back then
> and then one day, he deletes it or something
> and i cry about my long lost deleted game lol


Those Hamtaro games were so underated, they were the best rpg/adventure/sport games I haved played on the portable back on those days.
Today the DS hamtaro just plainly suck, I didnt actually gave it a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well better emulate those hamha games once more then


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 3, 2008)

My first rom was Pokemon Ruby for the GBA. I played it in VisualBoyAdvance.

I had bought the Pokemon-games for the GB/C, but it was really taking to long before Ruby came out in Europe. A friend of mine told me he actually already had this game on his computer. I guess it must have been the American version or something...


----------



## Sanoblue (Nov 3, 2008)

wow its been so long... i think it was the pokemon games from back in the day... red blue and yellow... though i owned all 3 of them at one point... but my bitch mother would take my gameboy away from me when she got mad at me for something lol and off to the computer id go lol


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 3, 2008)

mine was some NES game for BiosNES. Maybe like Shatterhand or something.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 3, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Solomon's... something for the GameBoy. I got it from my cousin.



Solomon's Key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first time... back in 1994/95 I found a Game Boy emulator by a guy named John Stiles, I think it was 'Virtual Game Boy', and my first game was Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3. I was happy


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 3, 2008)

ROM pre-loaded in a cartridge: Pokemon Gold. You know, them "35-in-1" style cartridge and I'm pretty certain they're ROMs.

ROM I DL'ed myself: What was the first ROM I put in my mate's R4... More Brain Training/Brain Age 2...


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 3, 2008)

In the early ninety's , I went to visit a friend of mine that I didn't see in a long time.
We grew up together and he's the one who tought me everything I new about computers.
He also made me by a Sinclair ZX Spectrum around 1984 because he thought that the overall architecture was better then the C64 ( which every other kid had in school at the time )  while he had an MSX, and later on he got himself an MSX2, 2+,an Atari ST, then an Amiga and finally he decided that he needed more clock speed and moved to PC. His family was doing well economically and he was the only child, his parents were very generous to him * maybe compensating for something?).
While all I got in those years was an humble Spectrum +2, and then his imported MSX2+ second hand.
Of course at that time  there were lots of disputes over which computer was better, but never the less the years went by and when I went to see him after a long time ( but still those rivalry weren't forgotten ), he was surprisingly playing the Spectrum version of Space harrier on his PC !
I was stunned, as I never had the chance to import or pirate that game for myself, and there he was, playing it on his PC with the beep sound realistically coming out of the computer beeper !
I was confused, and then he explained to me what it was.
Basically there was the spectrum rom embedded into this ' emulator ' and it was exactly 32KB.
I had a crappy laptop at home, geez I don't even remember if it was 286 or 386, but anyway I grabbed  " that rom " along with a cd-rom that he made for me with an early build of MAME and a few hindreds games for it, a PC engine shareware emulator ( which turned out to be one of the best ever and is still updated today ) and a nes emulator with about 60 games, plus I believe there was a master system in there with 10- 15 games, I still keep that CD rom nowadays !.
So that's how it started , and that's my official first ROM, even though it wasn't strictly a game so to speak, the magic was there and the damage was done , I became a pirate already !


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 3, 2008)

Console: Jo Jo's Bizzare adventure for the PS1. 

Handheld: Warioware, inc.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Blue for NO$GB. I wanted to try it but I didn't want to shell out the 30$.


----------



## Mailyfesux (Nov 3, 2008)

I, too had the pokemon blue rom as my first ever.  I think my dad got it for me.


----------



## Law (Nov 3, 2008)

It was a SNES one, which one exactly I can't remember. It might have been one of the Final Fantasy games.

I remember coming home from school one day and my dad had set up up a SNES emulator on the computer and had got a load of roms.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats a tough one. I've been in the emulation scene for about 10 years now (more or less)... so i'm sure it was a Nes game (prolly SMB), but i DO remember that it was Nesticle that i was playing it on. Hell, that was a great emulator for MANY years after that. If someone would do a current incarnation of Nesticle, i'd be back on that one again lol.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 3, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> My mom is a nurse at a local county jail, and is friends with lots of deputies etc. One of the deputies gave her a MAME disc with tons of games on it a few years ago. My mom still loves to play Ladybug.


IRONY.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 3, 2008)

Asteroids for MAME.


----------



## Prime (Nov 3, 2008)

Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## Fakie! (Nov 3, 2008)

Pokemon Blue. I've loved that game ever since.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Nov 3, 2008)

pokemon blue german, dumped it myself


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Asteroids for MAME.




LOL

That's the first coin-up game I remember playing as a kid !
And then I remember Mario Bros, Frogger and Amidar.
The one with the little car eating the dots Pac-man style trying to avoid frontal collisions with other cars I also used to play a lot, but I forgot the name.

Sorry to go OT , but this tread brought a lot of memories back to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Cyan (Nov 3, 2008)

When I first heard about roms, it was before I had a computer (around 1994).
it was with a neighboor's Snes Copier, needing floppy disk to play it on the hardware.

then, I got a computer, and I tried the floppy and found that games were files sfc, smc, fig etc.
but, it was not emulated at all.
then, with school friend, we started exchanging first emulators, found on magazine CD.

there were no sound, no transparency, and very slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it was the very first step, and since then I followed all the emu scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





now, which was the first rom, I don't remember, and can't because there were a lot already on floppy disk when I heard about it.


----------



## Foxle (Nov 3, 2008)

Harvest Moon (SNES)


----------



## cepheus (Nov 3, 2008)

pokemon blue =D


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2008)

ROM was Super Mario World SNES way way back in the 90's, I think it was current gen back then.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine was a translation Patch of Rockman and Forte.


----------



## Trolly (Nov 3, 2008)

Japanese Pokemon Leaf Green on VBA. My friend had Kazaa, and downloaded it for me one day. Was sooo excited that I got to play Pokemon early aha.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm, my cousin burnt my brother and I a Starcraft CD years ago, but I didn't start getting into it until I downloaded Mario Kart DS for use of my DS-X back in June of '07.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Nov 3, 2008)

Well.. I don't really remember much, as I was a pretty young. But, I do remember, that my brothers friend got me a SNES emulator, and downloaded a torrent that had what seemed to be thousands of roms. I don't really remember which one I played first, but I do remember two games that I played: Kirby's Dream Course, and Mario Is Missing.

Later on, when the torrent was done, I played pretty much everything else. But I strangely remember those two games directly.


----------



## Nthenorm (Nov 3, 2008)

First time was when my friend got a UFO disk drive for SNES from his cousin. Nearly any cartridge you put in it could be copied onto floppy disks. By the time I came over to his house to see it, he had already got large boxes full of floppys used up. It blew my mind.

Second time was when a friend of mine showed me an SNES emulator with Dragon Ball Z: Chou Saiya Densetsu. This was when SNES emulation was still pretty new. It ran pretty choppy, especially on my old 100mhz computer, but it was still playable. This was also my first time playing a game in Japanese. That was an interesting learning experience.


----------



## Seven (Nov 4, 2008)

A bunch of old SNES and NES roms stuck onto a convenient disc, probably Chinese. My cousin and I took turns playing it, it was the highlight of our childhood, really.


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 4, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## MirageStrike (Nov 4, 2008)

Didn't know what a 'ROM' was back in the days... My friend just gave me a GBA emulator and told me the steps :/. I'm pretty sure the first ROM i played was Megaman Battle Network 2.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 4, 2008)

Pokemon Sapphire, I played it to no end.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Nov 4, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64


----------



## DomeFossil (Nov 4, 2008)

My first emulation experience was when a friend let me borrow Visualboy, claiming that I could play sapphire on it, but not giving me the ROM. I was like 9 at the time, and I could work it out. i asked my dad how to do it, but of course he wasn't any help. I had to give it back and ignored my friend when he said that there was a website where you download 'Sapphire and other games'.

Fast forward to five years later. I had heard of this crappy hack of megaman called 'megaman in the mushroom kingdom' I couldn't for the life of me get it to work, even after following tutorials. This was because I had downloaded a shite emulator, Nessie. I found fecu ultra, and proper megaman ROMs, and it just exploded from there, ith SNES9x, VBA again and more. After I bought my TTDS I continued to emulate and play ROMs n my DS, and here we are today.

So now you know! Boring, but extremely significant to me.


----------



## Dark (Nov 5, 2008)

Megaman battle network 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend told me about a emulator and I found out about flash cards when I got my ds lite. I meant megaman battle network 6.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Nov 5, 2008)

i believe my very first ROM was was just in grade 8 (I was really late)
I remember getting a gameboy emulator back in grade 5 and didn't know how to work it, but then 3 years later, got sixtyforce and then perfect dark, which didn't work very well....


----------



## Chaaru (Nov 5, 2008)

Super Metroid with ZSNES. mid 2005-ish


----------



## Tanas (Nov 5, 2008)

Chucky Egg on the ZX Spectrum.


----------



## Hachibei (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, let's see...my first encounter with emulation happened when I was around 7 or 8 years old, when my friend got me a ROM of Pokemon Blue and NO$GB. However I thought that I just had a version of Pokemon on my computer; I didn't know what "emulation" was. Plus I didn't even have internet, LMAO. Anyways, a while after that, another friend formally gave me the lowdown on emulation, and the first game I actually downloaded was Seiken Densetsu 3 for the SNES. Man, it took forever to get it on my 56k modem, hahaha. Since then, I've pretty much played through, or had experience with, every single SNES game worth playing. Good times...

Thanks for bringing up the nostalgic memories


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 5, 2008)

The original zookeeper, tapper, burgertime, and asteroids arcade ROMs when I first discovered the existence of MAME in 2000-2001.  Before that, my homie, Dave modded my PSX and I played pirated PSX games until Dreamcast came out and he hooked me up with the Utopia boot disc and some pirated games (I would give him 50 CDRs and he would give me 10 games or more.  Fair trade indeed.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> Pokemon Gold (J)


I really was dying to play the game after hearing about it, and I saw it on some fan website so I downloaded it and played it when I was younger. I then realized there were more games like that, and I got hooked on it.


----------



## sconethief (Nov 5, 2008)

my first rom was....
River city ransom for the Gameboy advanced


----------



## estebangh (Nov 5, 2008)

Speedy Gonzalez for GameBoy


----------



## mrgone (Nov 5, 2008)

metal slug 1
or
final fantasy 5 (translated)
i'm not sure, its at least 10 years ago

also, rtype dx for gbc made me buy my gbx-changer


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 5, 2008)

final fantasy 5 (J) of SFC~! 
it was a device attach to my SFC and read by 1.44" floppy disc~!


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Nov 5, 2008)

EarthBound Zero bundled with Nester, way back in 1999 I believe.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 5, 2008)

The first ever game i played was a game called SkiFree with this little guy. 






He gave me nightmares for many years to come.

But the first rom i ever got was Pokemon Crystal emulated on PC. Holy shit it was the most awesomest thing ever. Remeber playing with a mate called Brandon he was from Holland.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have even the slightest clue what my "first" ROM was.......been slurping up stuff since the Commodore 64 days.  Of course it depends on if you consider "ROMs" a blanket term to mean "free downloaded stuff" or just games that were on carts.

Either way though, I don't keep that kind of info.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 5, 2008)

A ROM is dump of anything stored on a maskrom/eep/nand.

So games on carts/arcade boards in the gaming world.


Dunno why people are mentioning psx isos.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 7, 2008)

Pokemon Red and Blue. I remember it got deleted when my Dad redid the computer and I went looking for it again but I had no idea what I was really doing. I was about 6 by the way.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

enigmaindex said:
			
		

> The first ever game i played was a game called SkiFree with this little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I played that too! And same, he gave me nightmares 'cause he just ran out of NO WHERE from the side and eats the human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It scares me everytime, but I still play it.

Super Dodge Ball on Neo Geo. Damn, that brings back memories.


----------



## amptor (Nov 7, 2008)

Megaman X on SNES.


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

A fan-translated version of Pokémon Silver.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 7, 2008)

The first ROM I downloaded was Pokemon Green.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 7, 2008)

Couple of SNES RPGs. I think Secret of Mana was the first I tried. I got them from a friend on CD. We both had crappy laptops and could barely run snes9x and Zsnes. One of the best moments in my life.


----------



## dewback (Nov 7, 2008)

Back in 1995 was shown MAME and setup with Pac-Man and have been using EMU eversince


----------



## playallday (Nov 7, 2008)

I was Googleing how to copy a Gameboy game, but I found some ROMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## GhostSonic (Nov 7, 2008)

I heard about the Sonic 2 beta and wanted to know how to play it, so I did some google searching.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Nov 7, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> It was Phantasy Star 2, 3 and 4 (yeah, at the same time), played in Genecyst (anyone remember this Genesis emulator that used to run on DOS?) playing on a 586, 133MHz (or a 486, 33MHz... can't remember now), back in 1998.
> Too detailed? ^^



Yeah man, I totally had the DOS version of Genecyst, and played ToeJam & Earl with it. Remember the "About" section on the GUI version with that big fat-ass guy?


----------



## uberusmaximus (Nov 7, 2008)

my first rom was my favorite snes game, super mario world.


----------



## Radio (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it was Wonder Boy (MAME) either that or Bubble Bobble.  I'd vaguely heard about this emulator that could play old arcade games.  At first I didn't really understand what they meant or that you needed to find the roms separately from the program.  Took me a while to find some decent rom sites that didn't just send you round in circles with advertising and vote buttons but once I did an addiction was formed.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 8, 2008)

Im still pretty new to the rom scene (compared to fellow tempers). So technically I guess I dont really have one first roms. I got about 40 roms at the same time. The day I bought my R4 I stupidly bought a cd full of ds roms on it for $10. Now I know I can just download them for free. lol


----------



## <Luke> (Nov 8, 2008)

My first rom was Paper Mario on Project 64. I've known about emulators since I was a kid but I didn't start emulating until I was 12 when my n64 controller's joystick broke.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 8, 2008)

Pokemon Ruby. Good times but I didn't know anything


----------



## double_vision (Nov 9, 2008)

my bro put Pokemon red on the computer. i found out how he did it, and love it!

i also figured out how to get original game boy games on a palm pilot.


----------



## RebelX (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn, I don't think I can remember...

I am *sure* it was the GB/GBC Pokemon games for VisualBoy Advance. My cousin put them on our computer. A smart little turd he is...


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 9, 2008)

Pokemon Sapphire for my GBA :/


----------



## jargus (Nov 9, 2008)

My friend gave me some GB roms years ago and I didn't know what emulation was at the time. Those files were eventually A few years later, I got into Dragon Ball and found emulation for the SNES games. I've been finding roms ever since.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 26, 2008)

POKEMON RED(GB) got it when the 1st Emu came out


----------



## Javacat (Nov 28, 2008)

Twas about 10 years ago I think and it was probably Micro Machines for the NES, played using Nesticle. I think I got it after reading a letter in some magazine with somebody talking about ROMs and Emulators. I think the reply to the letter was saying that it's illegal and naughty, so I when straight to the computer, dialed up and went to webcrawler to do some searching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ha... I just had a thought. Just gone to my emulators folder and found an Acorn Electron emulator that I downloaded in 99 called Electrem! I think that was probably my second emulator. I remember emailing the dev about that a few times, sending them error messages n stuff to try and help them fix a couple of bugs.


----------



## Midna (Nov 28, 2008)

My first was... all the NES ones. My dad just discovered them on the internet, downloaded them, and that introduced me to emulation, pirating, and eventually modchips, flashcarts and the like.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 28, 2008)

I think Mario vs. Donkey Kong was my first.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmmm, Im not sure.. Ridge Racer I think.. Yeah, I used Gamespot for game searching at first..


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pokémon Yellow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then minish cap.


----------



## Parsaw (Nov 28, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Uh, I think Pokemon Green, which wasn't translated btw.
> I completed the game in Japanese




How do I still have the rom then?


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 29, 2008)

_Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!_ with Nesticle X.XX.  Who would have thought that the graphics would actually have been fixed?


----------



## keeganator (Nov 29, 2008)

Chrono Trigger + Super Mario RPG, 6 years ago when I was 9.
Just stumbled across it one day, taught myself everyone I know about piracy since then.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 29, 2008)

First rom ever? I think it was like pokemon gold or soemthing. First from for ds? Yoshi Touch and go because it was like 3 meg compressed.  Too bads its really just a 2 minute demo than a game.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhmm thats a hard one; guess it was F-Zero (J) for the gba


----------



## ackers (Nov 29, 2008)

DS - Diddy Kong Racing
PSX - FFVII
N64 - Snowboard Kids


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

Pokemon Gold on NO$GBC


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 3, 2008)

my first rom was pokemon platinum and it rules


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine would be... Pokemon Crystal, played it with VBA 1.5, heh it feels good now that I remember it


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How did you hear about ROMs? What was your reaction when you found out you could play games console games on the PC?



I found out about ROMs when I bumped into a friend of mine I hadn't seen in many years as it turned out we were going to the same college. He had a Genesis/SNES game copier and wanted to sell it, and I wound up buying it. 

And you actually couldn't play the games on the PC back then. It would be quite a few years after that when decent emulation finally started making them playable on anything other than an actual console.


----------



## geedub (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll always have a soft spot for " Donkey Kong " i was living in Hong Kong when this got realesed about 80 / 81 i think , you know the one that the ds resembles now and it was an orange / brown colour ? and not long after that we moved to England , and god was i popular lol


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 9, 2008)

Pokemon Silver. I remember trying to bear with the Japanese text, and it looks like I'll have to do that again for Platinum.

I found out about roms when I was like 11 from one of my friends at school who played the Pokemon games that were only out in Japan at the time


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pokemon red.


----------



## Daois (Dec 9, 2008)

The first ROM I've ever downloaded was probably Final Fantasy 5 for SNES. My friend told me about it and showed me at his house, and I never played FF5 before, so when I got home I gleefully turned on my dial-up modem finding the ROM and I've been hooked on emulation ever since. This was... in 1997 or so, since I got my first computer the same day as Final Fantasy 7 at 11 years old.


BUT, the first I played was probably when I went to visit some family when I was around.. nine or so. My cousin had a Nintendo pack on his computer and I played FF2j and FF3j before they were even completely translated. I didn't have my own computer, and I thought that it was so cool that I could play Final Fantasy on a computer. I was still playing Dragon Warrior 1 and Final Fantasy 1 on my NES.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 9, 2008)

My first ROM was Pokemon Ruby 6 years ago. I was just going nuts on the internets one night and found it and then got sucked into the world of flashcarts and what not. I played it on an emulator called "Boycott Advance" then moved on to visual boy advance. Now last year while walking around the house I found an old disk which my Dad made which was packed full of around 500 SNES games and a SNES emulator called "WinSNES9xw".


----------



## jy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I remember playing Pokemon Red and Blue in emulators on an old laptop my dad got from work. Must of been 2001? I think it ran Windows 95, but I used the DOS emulators!

Wow, memories!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 12, 2008)

I think it was WarioWare Inc. Mega Microgames (GBA).


----------



## Talaria (Dec 12, 2008)

Pokemon Blue, I was addicted to the cartoon when I was a youngling and not sure who friend of family or friend of my brother gave us a Floppy Disk with an emulator (not sure which one but it looked like it ran on DOS) and the rom for Pokemon Blue, after that i was hooked on pokemon and delved deeper into the universe of Roms/Pirating etc.


----------

